# Will be in Europe for 3 weeks this Summer



## B-17engineer (May 28, 2013)

On Wednesday June 19th, I leave New Jersey and head to Zurich, Switzerland for a week.. I'm going with my lady friend and her sibling. We're staying with her Aunt and Uncle. After that we're heading to her Grandparents in England for 2 weeks. I forget the name of the town (I'll get it) but its outside of the London area. Never been to Europe so hopefully its fun! Any pointers my European friends


----------



## Readie (May 28, 2013)

Enjoy your trip !
Try all the different beers and food.
Soak up the culture.
Where are you visiting in England?
You'll like our country and the denizens don't bite


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> Enjoy your trip !
> Try all the different beers and food.
> Soak up the culture.
> Where are you visiting in England?
> You'll like our country and *the denizens don't bite*



cause they ain't got no teeth! 

have fun H!


----------



## rochie (May 28, 2013)

have fun Harrison, let me know if you venture north, promise you its not like game of thrones up here !


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2013)

Tips?
Don't mention the war. 
In the UK, look RIGHT first before crossing the road!
Anywhere else, _don't_ cross the road - it's safer to get a taxi!
And remember, in the UK, although distances may seem short compared to the USA, it takes twice as long to get there!
Oh, and by the way, 99% of the UK is outside of London - thankfully!
Hope you have a great trip H - let us know where in the UK you'll be, then we can send Jan to _really_ confuse you!!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 28, 2013)

rochie said:


> have fun Harrison, let me know if you venture north, promise you its not like game of thrones up here !



Aw Rochie... don't burst the kids bubble just yet.  Have a safe trip H and keep an open mind.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2013)

I know a few good pubs in Glasgow!


----------



## Marcel (May 29, 2013)

Switzerland is nice, in Geneva, make sure you'll do some hicking in the alps. As a warbird enthousiast you'll definately want to see Hendon or Duxford, but I don't know where in The UK you will be. I like Scotland very much, old castles, history and mistery if you have an eye for such things.
Oh, and visit the Netherlans of course, the greatest country in Europe  
Enjoy.


----------



## Maximowitz (May 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Oh, and by the way, 99% of the UK is outside of London - thankfully!



True, but London is the only bastion of culture. Anywhere north of Watford is a hive of incest, flat caps, cavalier attitudes towards personal hygiene and rickets.

And that's just the women.

Google "Dark Satanic Mills"


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2013)

Have a great trip H, you will love it! So many different cultures, languages, archtecture, scenery... 
My one tip: TAKE A CAMERA!

Shame you won't be heading my direction, but you will love Switzerland anyway (don't know about England, they seem like a rowdy bunch of louts to me  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2013)

Enjoy it!

Zurich is nice but very very expensive. My sister in law lives in Zurich.

Too bad you guys are not hitting up Germany. So many wonderful things to see there. You will love Switzerland and England though just as much.


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

A4K said:


> (don't know about England, they seem like a rowdy bunch of louts to me  )



Enthusiastic would be another word if you mean football supporters 

Being one of the English boys is fantastic and I would recommend Harrison to go to a decent football game whilst in Blighty.

If you have time, the RAF museum, the Imperial war museum and Greenwich are definitely worth a visit.
The north of England ( ie anything beyond Watford), Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland are best 'toured' on google earth .
Its much safer for a young American.


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

But at least we cultured, refined, polite and friendly Northern folk smile, and _admit_ we've just ripped you off!
Don't bother with the football - boring, nancy-boys game - try rugger instead.
Our National Dish is Chicken Tikka Masala, and the drink of the masses (those who watch and actually _enjoy_ football), is Lager. 
Don't be fooled by this - again, we, the cultured, refined, polite and friendly folk from the North, have more elevated tastes, and prefer good real ale, with the best cusine (normally French or Italian ...!), and, of course, we speak proper English, where, for example, we call a van a van, not a ven, and a common bird is a Thrush, not a Frush ..... and even further North, the dialects can be fully understood by Danes and Norwegians - no b*gg*r else of course, just Danes and Norwegians!!
And it's not true - we _do_ have electric light, and flushing toilets - every Tuesday and Thursday, unless it's raining ...


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2013)

Thanks very much guys! I return on July 10th I think, always have wanted to go to Europe so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## A4K (May 29, 2013)

If you get a chance to shoot over to Hungary, give us a yell mate! Always a place for ya to crash here, and Budapest is a beautiful city (not like those crowded English streets full of drunk footy and rugger supporters!   )


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

A4K said:


> (not like those crowded English streets full of drunk footy and rugger supporters!   )



The glorious football season doesn't start in August and then its great, every Saturday with fans traversing our green and pleasant land. Well, green and pleasant up till Birmingham then its pretty grim. You cannot understand a word, the food is vile, the beer warm and the women frightening. In Leeds you are considered anorexic if you are below 19 stone. For the full 'English experience' venture to Plymouth were at least you get stabbed with a clean knife...

There are a lot of things best not to say too...
Perhaps we should compile a list so your visit is enjoyable.


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

If you want too, you can pm me a contact number when you are in the UK Harrison.
We can have a chat.
Cheers
John


----------



## B-17engineer (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys! Were going to plan where we're going/seeing tonight and then Ill have a better idea of what free time there is!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 29, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks guys! Were going to plan where we're going/seeing tonight and then Ill have a better idea of what free time there is!



I'd be quite happy to show you the sights, sounds and smells of London. 

RAF Hendon Museum, Imperial War Museum, Spearmint Rhino Strip Joint....


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

Slight correction to John's post - up to Birmingham is reasonable. Around Birmingham is probably acceptable to those who are forced to live there, although the dialect is conducive to suicide. 
Once 60 or so miles north of Birmingham, it gets better and better, with the Cheshire plain rising to the hills and moors of the Pennines, and then up to the beautiful Lake District (if they had a lake in the South, they'd try to drink it - probably better than what passes for their beer!). Head East from the Lakes, and you'll find the wonderful, rugged beauty of the Northumberland fells and coast line, with all the castles (built to keep out the ancient southerners, who, back then, realised things were much better 'up North!).
Above that is Scotland. That's where Jan lives, so visit at your own risk .....


----------



## Readie (May 29, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Slight correction to John's post - up to Birmingham is reasonable. Around Birmingham is probably acceptable to those who are forced to live there, although the dialect is conducive to suicide.
> Once 60 or so miles north of Birmingham, it gets better and better, with the Cheshire plain rising to the hills and moors of the Pennines, and then up to the beautiful Lake District (if they had a lake in the South, they'd try to drink it - probably better than what passes for their beer!). Head East from the Lakes, and you'll find the wonderful, rugged beauty of the Northumberland fells and coast line, with all the castles (built to keep out the ancient southerners, who, back then, realised things were much better 'up North!).
> Above that is Scotland. That's where Jan lives, so visit at your own risk .....



Harrison, I have to let you into a little secret...the 'northern English' are completely bonkers. They believe that the cold, uninviting, cheerless and drab part of our sceptred isle they inhabit to be 'lovely'... we southern English allow them their delusions rather like the Scots who think they are truly independent...
For a first time visitor you will be much better off staying in the south as all the real money, taste, poise and culture is here for you to sample.

Just join the queues, don't complain loudly about appalling service and attitude, the cost of everything, the weather or that the trains are late. 

Cheers
John


----------



## yulzari (May 29, 2013)

Now you know why I emigrated to France.......


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2013)

Readie said:


> Enthusiastic would be another word if you mean football supporters
> 
> Being one of the English boys is fantastic and I would recommend Harrison to go to a decent football game whilst in Blighty.
> 
> ...



OI! South Wales isn't too bad (well actually it is at times), does give a new meaning to the phase "the weather is miserable", it's even worse than Scotland in that respect it seems (minus the snow in summer)...

I'd still be down here until mid-July but would be into exams and a med student around exam times is not a fun person to be around...

And that being said there is f*ck all to do for the most part unless you fancy surfing or walking or looking at the rain fall...

Second most people list of things to do, Imperial War Museum, RAF museum, HMS Belfast are all well worth it. As a most of the other museums in London, Churchill War Rooms are worth a look if you get the chance. Other than that if your friends has relatives over here, I'm sure they'd have some times as well.


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2013)

Note that John mentioned the trains running late. Up here in the north, where the real wealth is, such forms of dirty, noisy, public transport are considered uncouth, and a refined, gentlemanly individual would not consider using such forms of conveyance. Apart from that, we have nice roads in our unspoilt, open countryside, where we can use cars, without having to struggle through the heavy traffic, smog and filth of the over-crowded, built-up regions in the south, thereby allowing us to enjoy the clean air, and travel around easily, enjoying also the realistic prices of items, normally served by individuals who don't have English as a second language, and can relate tales of the area(s) dating back to the time of their Great Grand Parents. 
Oh, and that was a time when it wasn't p*ss*ng down all the time !! 
England is known as a 'Green and pleasant land' - that's because of the mould, from all the bl**dy rain! Even the Sea Gulls wear raincoats and wellies!


----------



## A4K (May 30, 2013)

Readie said:


> The glorious football season doesn't start in August and then its great, every Saturday with fans traversing our green and pleasant land. Well, green and pleasant up till Birmingham then its pretty grim. You cannot understand a word, the food is vile, the beer warm and the women frightening. In Leeds you are considered anorexic if you are below 19 stone. For the full 'English experience' venture to Plymouth were at least you get stabbed with a clean knife...
> 
> There are a lot of things best not to say too...
> Perhaps we should compile a list so your visit is enjoyable.



Like a home away from home really! 

Don't spose any of you guys work for the tourism board do you?


----------



## Readie (May 30, 2013)

A4K said:


> Don't spose any of you guys work for the tourism board do you?



I could... I would wax lyrical about the splendours of England. But, I would wouldn't I


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2013)

All I can add is don't act like an ass,be polite,say hello and thank you in the native language of what ever country your in,remember everything from toilet paper to the foods you eat will be different,most important remember your in their country...But take it all in,there is so much culture and sights in Europe you will never see it all in one trip. Hopefully it will fuel the fire so that you visit again....Watch out for beggar/gypsie kids,they will steal your stuff faster than a speeding bullit. Watch your luggage also. Wear a wallet in your front pocket or get something that hangs around your neck with your important papers. Have fun and enjoy....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2013)

Torch said:


> All I can add is don't act like an ass,be polite,say hello and thank you in the native language of what ever country your in,remember everything from toilet paper to the foods you eat will be different,most important remember your in their country...But take it all in,there is so much culture and sights in Europe you will never see it all in one trip. Hopefully it will fuel the fire so that you visit again....Watch out for beggar/gypsie kids,they will steal your stuff faster than a speeding bullit. Watch your luggage also. Wear a wallet in your front pocket or get something that hangs around your neck with your important papers. Have fun and enjoy....



Wise words my friend. Especially on how to act. You don't know how many times I have felt embarrassed when I saw how many of my fellow countrymen were acting when I lived in Europe. Granted most of then were 18 year old twerps away from home for the first time. Loud and rude. Saw one pull out his junk on train and walk up to all the women asking them if the wanted an "American ****". I wanted to beat the **** out of him. All I could do was apologize for his actions though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys

In Zurich, I know there are 3-4 languages the country speak, do they speak German mostly or French? because I can speak German well enough to get by


----------



## Marcel (Jun 3, 2013)

Most of the Europeans speak English nowadays. But it helps if you can say "Guten tag" and Danke, showing that at least you do a little effort in making yourself understood. For the rest most of us Europeans understand that you cannot learn all languages and will answer you in English. An exeption is the French. Many of them believe everyone should understand their great language. But maybe our (Dutch) reputation of speaking many languages count against me, so my experience is maybe not be the same as to what happens to Americans.
I believe in Geneva you could let yourself understood by speaking German, although you risk that the Swiss will talk back in their kind of German, kind of sing-along version of the German language which I find incomprehensible at times.


----------



## Torch (Jun 3, 2013)

I learned "Berlin" style German from my grandparents. My wife's aunt and uncle came over and they spoke Swabian,holy smokes I couldn't understand anything.. Did better with Austrian. Point is if you think there's accents here in the states wait until you get to Europe, Even French is different between the Normandy area,Paris and southern France where I was born...Sure it's the same in England and other places too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 3, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks for the advice guys
> 
> In Zurich, I know there are 3-4 languages the country speak, do they speak German mostly or French? because I can speak German well enough to get by



They mostly speak German in Zurich. 

Almost all western Europeans speak at least a lil English.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 3, 2013)

I find it utterly amazing that this young man has genuinely sought travelling wisdom to Europe with his young girlfriend and all you forum wankers tell him to do is drink beer, go to strip clubs, visit WWII sites and stay away from Lucky. Poor gal. She's gonna be miserable.  

My suggestion is that you treat your lady friend with utmost respect. Save any hormonal intentions for when you get back. It's only 3 weeks.


----------



## Readie (Jun 3, 2013)

Harrison, My French is appalling (trust moi) but, I always greet, order food and pay the bill leave in French and do my best. We have found a warm welcome in France as long as these courtesies are observed. There is a lot of very sensible advice given in earlier posts and I agree wholeheartedly with them.
Now, enough sage advice...come over here and enjoy yourself mate.
Cheers
John


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't wait guys! I'm really excited !


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Bring a rain coat, umbrella, boots, rubber dinghy and survival kit ...... and a large towel .........


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 4, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Bring a rain coat, umbrella, boots, rubber dinghy and survival kit ...... and a large towel .........



That bad eh?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 4, 2013)

That's just for the good days!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 5, 2013)

We're having great weather here Harrison. And The Netherlands is full of ww2 history and older. You should come to us


----------



## A4K (Jun 9, 2013)

If you come to Hungary, bring a dinghy! The Duna (Danube) is still rising...over 8 m so far.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 18, 2013)

Well well well

Tomorrow is the big day, flight leaves around 5:30 pm...I will be in touch during my down time at night and such since the places I'm staying have internet, that being said won't spend much time at all but will stop in for a few hello's!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a good trip, Harrison and enjoy Europe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't waste time on the internet. This place will be here when you get back.

Enjoy it, take it all in.


----------



## A4K (Jun 19, 2013)

With Chris on that!


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a great trip Harrison


----------



## Hotntot (Jun 19, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Don't waste time on the internet. This place will be here when you get back...



Yup - leave 'tinternet alone and get out there. You could be lucky and there'll be no rain and bright sunshine while you're here - you never know. Don't overplan as you'll probably discover things along the way you want to chase. Seek out and try the warm beer we so diligently serve up. Get out of the 'big smoke' capital city as well and marvel at the different dialects and accents around the country - but they're mostly East European in the capital though. Whilst anywhere in Europe speak in Swahili if you don't want to be overheard. Don't forget the camera.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2013)

Same as everyone else Harrison, have a great trip mate!


----------



## Readie (Jun 19, 2013)

Enjoy the experiance and leave no stoned unturned Harrison.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2013)

Have a great trip Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm not wasting time on the Internet I just slept for 6 hours and were just adjusting to the time, seeing the Alps tomorrow!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 20, 2013)

Enjoy every minute H, it's a fantastic opportunity.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks!! Struggling with jet lag... 4:17am and wide awake


----------



## Marcel (Jun 21, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks!! Struggling with jet lag... 4:17am and wide awake


yup know the feeling. I always have that when I come back from the States. Going back seems to be easier, though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2013)

Get off the internet. Enjoy Europe with your lady friend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2013)

Watch out England.... Airport security somehow let me in


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

They must be busy watching football! Hope you've brought some good weather with you H. Where will you be in this once fair isle?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2013)

Mostly around the London area I think I convinced the lady friend to let me go to either Duxford or Hendon


----------



## Marcel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hendon is easy from London, just take the Underground. You'll be there in no-time. As a WW2 and aviation enthousiast, be sure to visit the Warcabinet and the Science museum as well. Duxford is more difficult.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be going back over as soon as my carcass is through being broken and if they bust on me because of some wild yankee fooling around, I'll know who come looking for! 

Seriously, I hope you're having a great time, H!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's honestly been a blast and Switzerland was beautiful! We have a lot planned for this trip so time should fly by! But I hope not too fast!


----------



## Readie (Jun 26, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Watch out England.... Airport security somehow let me in



We can recognise our friends Harrison. Getting out may be trickier though hahaha... 

Don't miss the brooding Lancaster at Hendon.
When you see her you will see what I mean.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2013)

You'd love Duxford H, but it really needs more than one day to see it all properly, and it's well over an hour out of London at best, and more like three hours by public transport. That means an over-night stay in Cambridge, so RAF Museum Hendon, and the Imperial War Museum at Lambeth are a better bet, and both accessible by 'Tube'.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2013)

And pretty easily done from the tube as well, done both of them myself that way. War Cabinet is the other place that is worth a visit but it will no doubt be one of those trips where you would fit everything in that you want to anyway...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Mostly around the London area I think I convinced the lady friend to let me go to either Duxford or Hendon



Must see...

Hendon
Imperial War Museum
Churchhills Bunker
Tower of London

And if you have a chance, go to a Football game. Seeing one in Europe is in a whole other light. I think you will appreciate the game more. Not sure if the Premier League is playing at the moment though. Probably between seasons.

Eat Bangers and Mash
Mushy Peas
Fish and Chips

Walkers Crisps especially Cheddar and Onion


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 26, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Must see...
> 
> 
> And if you have a chance, go to a Football game. Seeing one in Europe is in a whole other light. I think you will appreciate the game more. Not sure if the Premier League is playing at the moment though. Probably between seasons.



Well not if you are in the Sounders fan base. Certainly a rarity in MLS, but is every bit as exciting as any English league game I assure you. We pack in 47,000-57,000 every game. Sounders fans rock!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 26, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Well not if you are in the Sounders fan base. Certainly a rarity in MLS, but is every bit as exciting as any English league game I assure you. We pack in 47,000-57,000 every game. Sounders fans rock!



Not argueing with you on that, but overall the MLS is a step behind the British, German, Italian and Spanish leagues.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 26, 2013)

Point taken!  Most of MLS is occupied by stadiums with 1/4 that occupancy.


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

The IWM is closed for a refurbishment Harrison.

Imperial War Museums

Hope you get this before you make a trip.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yipes


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas guys! Today in London we did national gallery (in order to see an aircraft museum I had to concede somewhere), did the Bus tour of London (see where everything is), and we went to Leciester Square...

Other things were going to see are in London are 

tower bridge
hms Belfast
London eye 
London dungeon 
War rooms 

I want to climb to the too of the 1666 great fire of London memorial but couldn't find it...also made the mistake of getting the slow train back (stopped everywhere)


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks for the ideas guys! Today in London we did national gallery (in order to see an aircraft museum I had to concede somewhere), did the Bus tour of London (see where everything is), and we went to Leciester Square...
> 
> Other things were going to see are in London are
> 
> ...



Dont' forget St Pauls Harrison. A better view than the eye if you go right up to the very top.
So much history too.
Glad that you are enjoying England.
Cheers
John


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2013)

Ah yes St Paul's we saw on the bus and I said "were going to the top of that" and I believe te fire memorial is near there , could be wrong though


----------



## Readie (Jun 27, 2013)

Worth doing Harrison. The Eye is a bit overrated. At least at the very top of St P's you can take your time to look around London.
Enjoy


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 27, 2013)

It was booked for us as a gift so I guess I can't complain since It was free for me !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2013)

5 more weeks, and I will be back in Europe for a few weeks. Amazing how much I miss it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 27, 2013)

Sounds like your making the most of it H. Hope the weather has been kind.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 5 more weeks, and I will be back in Europe for a few weeks. Amazing how much I miss it.



There is always room for one more if you choose to say.
Are you coming over to the UK at all?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 28, 2013)

The weather has been kind minus today! But didn't mess up the plans!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2013)

Readie said:


> There is always room for one more if you choose to say.
> Are you coming over to the UK at all?



Nope only Germany. We are going to visit my family, the wifes family, and our friends.


----------



## Readie (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh well, another time maybe.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2013)

Duxford was amazing


----------



## rochie (Jun 30, 2013)

now watch the Battle of Britain Movie and see where the blew up one of the Hangers for Real Harrison !

i am luckier than most i had Terry as a personal tour guide when i first went and when i took my wife there i quoted all he told me back to her and sounded like an expert !!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

Lady friend is going shopping with her Sister and Grandma tomorrow

That means I get to go to Hendon! So I got Duxford and Hendon done on this trip. I feel accomplished.


----------



## Readie (Jul 3, 2013)

Excellent. Hendon is a must do.
Enjoy.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice going H - good to know you'll get to see RAFM as well as having seen DX whilst you're here.


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2013)

nice one Harrison, Hendon is a great place to visit


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2013)

Nicely worked Harrison! Certainly to that are must sees if the opportunity arises.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2013)

I was with them for a few nights after we did our sightseeing shopping so I said tomorrow ill head there


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2013)

...and there is nothing wrong with tagging along with the ladies and people watch. Gives you a few moments to take in the populace without a "mission" of your own. Experience the culture too. Those are the life rememberences that formulate your stereotypes and biases. Soon you too will hate everyone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2013)

A wise man has spoken again...


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2013)

.......  yeesh

There is nothing different than a department store here than there is in the US. They're both mad houses and they're not even going to London. Its not as if im sick of her she just was going to go shopping with her grandmother. I can get taken around shopping in the US but I won't be back in England for a while. 

Be honest with me does that really make sense ? When I can go through the same experience in the US but Is Hendon there? There is nothing culturally different about shopping, I promise you. 

People look for bargains
People try on clothes 
Repeat at next store


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2013)

Got to agree here H. Shopping id the Devil's work!
Men go to buy something, find it as quickly as humanly possible, pay for it, and p*ss off. 
Women go, look, look again, go somewhere else, repeat the actions, then repeat these at another six shops, before returning to the first shop, repeating the action, and then _maybe_ buying. Then they spend bl**dy ages b*gg*ring about paying for the item(s) !
Shopping or an air museum, especially Hendon? 
No contest !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2013)

Hendon was absolutely amazing

If anyone's visiting go to Hendon first. It's better laid out than Duxford I think and it's free!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 4, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> .......  yeesh
> 
> There is nothing different than a department store here than there is in the US. They're both mad houses and they're not even going to London. Its not as if im sick of her she just was going to go shopping with her grandmother. I can get taken around shopping in the US but I won't be back in England for a while.
> 
> ...


I agree Harrison,
You know having a relation doesn't mean you'll have to do everything together. You should be able to things separately from time to time. Having a relation doesn't mean you cease being an individual.

Hendon is great. When I was there, they had this South African guy working there who was so glad he could speak his own language to us that he let me look into the cockpits of the WWI aircraft  Planning to go there with my father in law.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

I must have misinterpreted what you said. I thought the girls were going shopping and you were just gonna stay back and hang (I assumed in the hotel).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2013)

Hendon > Shopping

Take her out for a nice dinner, she will forgive you.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 4, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hendon > Shopping
> 
> Take her out for a nice dinner, she will forgive you.



I actually did when we reconvened at 530 I spent 7 hours there


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not gonna comment. I'm apparently too stoopid. [spend 7hrs "there"... Hendon or eating?]


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2013)

Hendon


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2013)

Heck, even Jan couldn't spend 7 hours eating - drinking, yes, but eating ............!?!!


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> I actually did when we reconvened at 530 I spent 7 hours there



7 hours is that all !

i spent 7 hours just staring at the Ju88


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes Karl, but you were wearing those very dark sun glasses !!


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

that's probably why i didnt get a decant picture of it then !!!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 5, 2013)

rochie said:


> 7 hours is that all !
> 
> i spent 7 hours just staring at the Ju88



Not our darkly brooding Lancaster it her hanger?


----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

Readie said:


> Not our darkly brooding Lancaster it her hanger?


spent 10 doing that !
had to Kick me out


----------



## Airframes (Jul 5, 2013)

Karl is an ex Para - which means he was trying to figure out a way of getting the Ju 88 and the Lanc out without anyone noticing!!
(If he'd managed it, there would have been large, empty spaces, with a little note reading 'Airborne!' .............).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## rochie (Jul 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Karl is an ex Para - which means he was trying to figure out a way of getting the Ju 88 and the Lanc out without anyone noticing!!
> (If he'd managed it, there would have been large, empty spaces, with a little note reading 'Airborne!' .............).



had a template to cut a lancaster shape hole in the wall, do you know how hard it was to fold into a 10 litre day sack ?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2013)

Went to the War Rooms today, Brilliant! And the audio tour that came with your ticket was well done


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Went to the War Rooms today, Brilliant! And the audio tour that came with your ticket was well done


Did they tell you if the War is over yet H? I'm getting fed up sitting in this Anderson shelter every night ......


----------



## yulzari (Jul 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Did they tell you if the War is over yet H? I'm getting fed up sitting in this Anderson shelter every night ......



Anderson Shelter. Ee, luxury.

I'm still in the kitchen under the Morrison Shelter at nights.


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Did they tell you if the War is over yet H? I'm getting fed up sitting in this Anderson shelter every night ......



This war is never over soldier..get back to that shelter


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

yulzari said:


> Anderson Shelter. Ee, luxury.
> 
> I'm still in the kitchen under the Morrison Shelter at nights.



LUXURY... we had shelter to shelter in or under only grandma's knickers stretched over the kitchen to act as a trampoline


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Phew... I thought a Monty Python skit was about to break out.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2013)

Went to HMS Belfast today

Was going to go to Westminster Abbey until the price was 18£ and you cant even take pictures. I didn't think that was worth while


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Went to HMS Belfast today
> 
> Was going to go to Westminster Abbey until the price was 18£ and you cant even take pictures. I didn't think that was worth while



Not worth while ... NOT WORTH WHILE ! Good god man there is so much history there....
Get off the internet and go and see London.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 6, 2013)

You guys don't understand ...Ive seen so much there I have 1800 pictures so far. 3 days left and we don't have much planned. 

Churches aren't my thing, and yes you are right I do not really have the appreciation for them to enjoy it.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Not even for the architecture!!?? Some of the most beautiful buildings on planet earth are religious in derivation.


----------



## Readie (Jul 6, 2013)

Westminster is not just a church Harrison. Its a nation monument. If you have any time left you must visit the burial site of one our greatest statesmen. Churchill and these... Edward the Confessor, Charles Dickens, Isaac Newton, Charles Darwin, Edward I of England, George Frideric Handel, Geoffrey Chaucer, Henry III of England, Henry Purcell, Edward III of England, Richard II of England, Henry V of England, David Livingstone, Edward VI of England, Rudyard Kipling, Thomas Hardy, Anne, Queen of Great Britain, The Unknown Warrior, Alfred Tennyson, 1st Baron Tennyson, Samuel Johnson, Ernest Rutherford, Robert Browning, Edward V of England, William III of England, Ralph Vaughan Williams, Laurence Olivier, Anne of Cleves, William Wilberforce, Elizabeth of York, Joseph John Thomson, Ben Jonson, Clement Attlee, George II of Great Britain, William Thomson, 1st Baron Kelvin, John Dryden, Anne Neville, William Ewart Gladstone, Lady Margaret Beaufort, William Pitt the Younger, Charles Lyell, Old Tom Parr, William Congreve, John Blow, Aphra Behn, Mary II of England, Charles Barry, Thomas Babington Macaulay, 1st Baron Macaulay, George Villiers, 1st Duke of Buckingham, Catherine of Valois, Thomas Cochrane, 10th Earl of Dundonald.


----------



## bbear (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to be late to this stream. As a long time adopted Londoner the one thing I'd say is - walk. 

Bus tours are great and the tube is a wonderful thing but despite efforts over millennia it's a City adopted from the mediaeval period and built for 'Shanks's pony'. 

A good walk could start from Monument station (where the Monument to 1666 is) and go North or South, on either bank, finish at a pier head and take in a River bus - and of course a pub...

If you walk you get lost - I don't know what you'll find but it will be uniquely 'your' London whatever it is. Happy holiday,

(down river is docklands, Greenwich, naval stuff, the blitz... up river I'd start at Richmond and walk past Runnymede...)


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> Westminster is not just a church Harrison. Its a nation monument. If you have any time left you must visit the burial site of one our greatest statesmen. Churchill and these... Edward the Confessor, Charles Dickens, Isaac Newton, Charles Darwin, Edward I of England, George Frideric Handel, Geoffrey Chaucer, Henry III of England, Henry Purcell, Edward III of England, Richard II of England, Henry V of England, David Livingstone, Edward VI of England, Rudyard Kipling, Thomas Hardy, Anne, Queen of Great Britain, The Unknown Warrior, Alfred Tennyson, 1st Baron Tennyson, Samuel Johnson, Ernest Rutherford, Robert Browning, Edward V of England, William III of England, Ralph Vaughan Williams, Laurence Olivier, Anne of Cleves, William Wilberforce, Elizabeth of York, Joseph John Thomson, Ben Jonson, Clement Attlee, George II of Great Britain, William Thomson, 1st Baron Kelvin, John Dryden, Anne Neville, William Ewart Gladstone, Lady Margaret Beaufort, William Pitt the Younger, Charles Lyell, Old Tom Parr, William Congreve, John Blow, Aphra Behn, Mary II of England, Charles Barry, Thomas Babington Macaulay, 1st Baron Macaulay, George Villiers, 1st Duke of Buckingham, Catherine of Valois, Thomas Cochrane, 10th Earl of Dundonald.



What a bunch of historical poseurs. Not a notable contribution amonst one of them. 

C'mon, B. You are missing a lifetime of opportunity. What else are you gonna do? Watch TV in the hotel?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2013)

Or even take a train out to, say, Biggin Hill, or Manston, both famous BoB airfields, with a museum at the latter. Or have a bacon butty ......


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not in a hotel and there's no TV in my room!

Terry has the right idea


----------



## Marcel (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought 18 pounds for Westminster Abby was too much as well. While you can see a lot of history, there are many other sites with as much history, maybe even more interesting, but which doesn't cost as much. I thought the same about the tower, where way too many tourists we waiting to pay an exorbiant amount of money to be allowed to get in for an hour or two.


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Everything here is dear Marcel...
Especially in London.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2013)

A disgraceful scam I think. 
It's a long, long time since I visited Westminster Abbey, Westminster Cathedral, or 'The Tower' - 1966 to be precise, the day London was fairly quiet because of some football match with Germany or something. 
But back then, apart from 'The Tower', they were free, and the entrance fee for 'The Tower' was minimal. But then, it was a long time ago, in the days when the predominant language heard on the streets was English and a MacDonald was a Highland Scot .............


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> Everything here is dear Marcel...
> Especially in London.


 to me it isn't. London just makes me think of De Ruyter and Chatham 


Just kidding, always have a marvelous time when in the UK. Love the country.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 7, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Or even take a train out to, say, Biggin Hill, or Manston, both famous BoB airfields, with a museum at the latter. Or have a bacon butty ......



not to mention Hawkinge (Kent Battle of Britain museum) and Capel-le-Ferne (Battle of Britain memorial) with a stop-off at Dover castle ( Operation dynamo tunnels) on the way up to Manston (Spitfire Hurricane museum and the RAF Manston history museum). I'm around on Wednesday if you can get down here B-17 engineer..


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Flight leaves Wednesday!

Mind you guys this trip isn't all expense paid, my parents were gracious enough to pay for airline tickets...I didn't have to worry about a place to stay, and any money I spend to go anywhere is my own so if Im not keen on something I'd rather spend it elsewhere

Stonehenge tomorrow


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Airframes said:


> A disgraceful scam I think.
> It's a long, long time since I visited Westminster Abbey, Westminster Cathedral, or 'The Tower' - 1966 to be precise, the day London was fairly quiet because of some football match with Germany or something.
> But back then, apart from 'The Tower', they were free, and the entrance fee for 'The Tower' was minimal. But then, it was a long time ago, in the days when the predominant language heard on the streets was English and a MacDonald was a Highland Scot .............




Welcome to Cameron's Britain...


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Marcel said:


> to me it isn't. London just makes me think of De Ruyter and Chatham
> 
> 
> Just kidding, always have a marvelous time when in the UK. Love the country.




Chatham? Don't ask ask what a Chatcham Pocket is Marcel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> You guys don't understand ...Ive seen so much there I have 1800 pictures so far. 3 days left and we don't have much planned.
> 
> Churches aren't my thing, and yes you are right I do not really have the appreciation for them to enjoy it.



Whether a religous person or not, you are missing out by not seeing the cathedrals and churches. The architecture is amazing. The history is just crazy! Many of these buildings have been standing since before our nation was discovered. You really are missing out. You will not see these things in the US. How often do you plan on going to Europe?


----------



## Readie (Jul 7, 2013)

Canterbury Cathedral is a must do too..Canterbury Cathedral - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

To experience the choir singing is ethereal.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2013)

Stonehenge and Salisbury Catherdral tomorrow..


----------



## Marcel (Jul 7, 2013)

Readie said:


> Chatham? Don't ask ask what a Chatcham Pocket is Marcel


so you guys really admit he seriously kicked the British arse?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2013)

Shush! We are hunting wabbits!


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Marcel said:


> so you guys really admit he seriously kicked the British arse?




haha... you are partly right with 'arse' Marcel


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Echo Chris' post!

Cathedrals like the one in Köln are over 800 years old and are INCREDIBLE; a very small temple up the road in Pécs was too, with original wall frescoes still largely visible; the Mátyás Templom in Budapest is one of the most decorated buildings I have ever seen in my life (even has preserved graffiti from the 1500s); Irish monastery ruins are fascinating to visit; etc, etc... 
Point is, whatever your take on religion, these places are absolute havens for history, art and architecture, and not just the big ones. Well worth taking the time to see!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2013)

A4K said:


> Echo Chris' post!
> 
> Cathedrals like the one in Köln are over 800 years old and are INCREDIBLE; a very small temple up the road in Pécs was too, with original wall frescoes still largely visible; the Mátyás Templom in Budapest is one of the most decorated buildings I have ever seen in my life (even has preserved graffiti from the 1500s); Irish monastery ruins are fascinating to visit; etc, etc...
> Point is, whatever your take on religion, these places are absolute havens for history, art and architecture, and not just the big ones. Well worth taking the time to see!



The one in Koeln, is so impressive. Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2013)

Sure is... was almost bombed too as you probably know Chris. 
Story goes the US bomber pilot assigned to hit it was so awed by it he didn't have the heart to, and sent his bombs wide stating 'strong wind conditions' for the deviation. How true that is I don't know, an ex's uncle (local) who has a deep interest in the history of Köln and Aachen told me. 

In any case, the bomb hits to the street on the right of it revealed the original Roman road, long since excavated and open to the public.


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder if a LW pilot felt the same about St Pauls during the blitz?
Its a mircale that anything of historical worth survived area bombing.


----------



## yulzari (Jul 8, 2013)

Should you follow advice to see Canterbury Cathedral, make the extra effort to go to St. Martin's church in Canterbury which is much older. Predates England and was the chapel of Queen Bertha when Kent was a country not a county. Dates from 597AD and was a rebuild on the site of an old Roman church.

Salisbury? Pah! Modern. Barely more than half St. Martin's age. Salisbury is scarcely more than twice the age of my house (though probably much better built.) _Now when I was young we had proper churches. Not this modern Gothic pointy arched rubbish.................._


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree, Canterbury is the heart of the Church of England and steeped in history. The city walls, West Gate, the nave, the Buffs memorial and so on. You'd do well to see everything in one day.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2013)

And then there's this, and the rest of the beautiful, ancient City of York, wandering along the banks of the Ouse. Just a couple of hours by train from London, with the National Railway Museum right next door to the train station, and the Jorvik Center (describing the Viking heritage) a stroll away.


----------



## Readie (Jul 8, 2013)

Magnificent.
You also have the National Railyway museum with our pride and joy 'Mallard'.
Every American should go there to see what a proper steam locomotive looks like


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 8, 2013)

Alot of history in the old Churches, even if a person isn't religious. The events that surrounded them, the architecture of the time periods that they represent, not to mention that they were often times the largest building structures in the world (until a new one came along) and the art that adorned them.
In Bulgaria, I visited some churches that were beyond old, some even being built from reclaimed Roman building materials and still in use to this day. The Boyana church in Sofia has some of the oldest medieval art in the world, from the 9th century...

So if you haven an opportunity to visit one of the cathedrals, definately do it!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2013)

The chuch I go to here in Dordrecht is from the 9th century and still active. Posted some pictures when I visited the more inaccesible parts of the building a few years ago


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2013)

Marcel said:


> The chuch I go to here in Dordrecht is from the 9th century and still active. Posted some pictures when I visited the more inaccesible parts of the building a few years ago



The Church I was married in was from the 13th Century. Such an amazing experience.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 8, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The Church I was married in was from the 13th Century. Such an amazing experience.



Not ****! I don't like weddings, not even my own. But you managed that, man! Flippin' awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Not ****! I don't like weddings, not even my own. But you managed that, man! Flippin' awesome!



I think it was 13th. I will have to ask the wife. It was somewhere between 13th and 15th, and still in use today.

Edit: just looked it up myself. The cathedral was built in the 13th century, but destroyed during the 30 years war. It was rebuilt in the late 1600's.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 8, 2013)

Readie said:


> Magnificent.
> You also have the National Railyway museum with our pride and joy 'Mallard'.
> Every American should go there to see what a proper steam locomotive looks like



We know what they should like;


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree your locomotive is impressive SR6 but, our Mallard is sleek, fast and holds the LSR by the way


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

Great stuff Chris!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Not ****! I don't like weddings, not even my own. But you managed that, man! Flippin' awesome!


I gave up on weddings when I discovered I could _buy_ marzipan in supermarkets .............


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh god train debate!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep...how big is your boiler?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought you brits all had narrow guage track.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> I agree your locomotive is impressive SR6 but, our Mallard is sleek, fast and holds the LSR by the way



It may hold the "record" but the Niagara class ran 960 miles ( or most of it, 930 miles? electric locomotives had to get the trains out of Grand Central and out of Manhattan) in 16 hours with one fuel stop, six days a week and maintenance on the 7th day, pulling a much heavier train. They replaced these. 







And these were a rival to the Mallard as far as speed






A 1/5 scale model of the Niagara resides at the Stapleford Miniature Railway in England and should be open to the public during the August Bank Holiday? 

There is just too much interesting stuff to see in in the UK to cover in just a few weeks


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

You have been watching too much Thomas the Tank Engine Matt 
We invented the current world standard guage for railways...

Can't argue with the endurance run SR6. The crews must have been superhuman ! How much coal did those men shovel???

But... we hold the LSR and Mallard has her place in history assured.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

So is it only in Europe proper then that they have the narrow guage track?


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

The Welsh used them for mountain trains and I think the Swiss do too. The narrow guage with cog drive.
If you ever get the chance take a small train trip in Switzerland its is fantasic.

The main line trains here and in mainland Europe are standard guage.

Tasmania has narrow guage. **** off big locomotives tottering along on silly narrow tracks.... I suppose the convicts couldn't measure very well


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Huh... now I'm wondering where I read about narrow guage track...


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thomas the Tank?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 9, 2013)

In the U.S., narrow gauge was used for Lumber Mining operations in the past. We still have some abandoned rail lines to be found out in the woods in various areas.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

It was something about a huge incompatibility issue and its impact to freight logistics. Must have been a local issue and I misconstrued it as being a large geographic issue. Nevermind!


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Trans Am track?


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Can't argue with the endurance run SR6. The crews must have been superhuman ! How much coal did those men shovel???)



Automatic stoker 

The Niagara's were almost a generation later than the Mallard.

They were _completely_ roller/needle bearing equipped. 






Their cost per mile was almost identical to diesels of the times and that is the main feature of their design.


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 9, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> It was something about a huge incompatibility issue and its impact to freight logistics. Must have been a local issue and I misconstrued it as being a large geographic issue. Nevermind!



Perhaps this is what you were thinking of 






When dealing with railroads there are _two_ gauges to be aware of, the track gauge (distance between rails) and the loading gauge which limits the size of the locomotives, railcars and loads due to the size of tunnels, bridges and loading platforms. The NYC which ran the Locomotive in the picture had a height restriction 1 foot lower than than some other US railroads.

Santa Fe railroad had several designs of telescoping/folding funnels to get around a couple of low bridges that "ruled" large areas of track.






The Russians and Spanish used wider gauge track and wheels and the rest of Europe (although not the same as each other ) which did have very significant impact on logistics for both the Germans and Russian armies.


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

An automatic stoker... a locomotive that size would need that I guess.
The Fireman was the real hero of the Mallard LSR in my opinion... shovelling coal for Britain mile after mail. A hard job for hard men.
Imagine the H&S issues doing that job these days?

Why did America abandon steam when you have such bountifull coal resources?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Alright goons back on topic


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice pics Harrison. What was the best thing you learned from Europe?


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 9, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Alright goons back on topic



Even everyday things can take on a fresh perspective can't they? 

Enjoy and make memories that will last forever.


Just don't get caught.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nice pics Harrison. What was the best thing you learned from Europe?


Probably that he still needs to visit The Netherlands, Germany, France, Italy and a couple more countries


----------



## Readie (Jul 9, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Probably that he still needs to visit The Netherlands, Germany, France, Italy and a couple more countries



Yes, but I suppose its a tall order as most Europeans don't get to see the whole of Europe do they?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Readie said:


> Nice pics Harrison. What was the best thing you learned from Europe?



Still hope for the good industry instead of all pre made stuff


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2013)

Good shots Harrison! Now did you manage to get the soldier to fidget?


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

Great shots H! Was the top right one (with the butterfly) taken at the Bodensee?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Evan, it was some exhibit at a museum in London! 

And I didn't get the soldier to fidget, I didn't try because his job is already tough and boring so I figured I wouldn't try and make it anymore annoying than it had to be... Had some good lines prepped


----------



## A4K (Jul 9, 2013)

Ah, good stuff H! There was a butterfly house on the German side of the Bodensee somewhere, wondered if it was that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

Good picks Harrison. I hope this sparked your interest in Europe and someday you get to visit many other places such as Germany, France, Italy, Greece, Netherlands, etc. So much history and great things to see and do. 

Cherish your experiences. So many Americans don't get to get see some of the things you did (let alone most of our own country).


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Good picks Harrison. I hope this sparked your interest in your Europe and someday you get to visit many other places such as Germany, France, Italy, Greece, Netherlands, etc. So much history and great things to see and do.
> 
> Cherish your experiences. So many Americans don't get to get see some of the things you did (let alone most of our own country).



For sure, definitely want to visit... Well everywhere in Europe! Beautiful areas, lots of history , and for te most part people are way more friendly than in US!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> For sure, definitely want to visit... Well everywhere in Europe! Beautiful areas, lots of history , and for te most part people are way more friendly than in US!



If I still lived in Germany, I would offer for you to come over and visit. You would not have needed a hotel.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> If I still lived in Germany, I would offer for you to come over and visit. You would not have needed a hotel.



I did visit Meersburg right over Swiss border and just that area was absolutely stunning. Have some great pictures for you guys when I get it sorted out

My only two bad experiences were a drunk guy at a supermarket in Zurich just started looking at me in line like up and down and I could pick out a few select curses but I hadn't said a word to him and was talking to my girlfriend in line and he just started getting louder and a police officer happened to e there and took the man outside and I never saw him again

Then that lady on the tube in London who accused myself and two other men of trying to steal her stuff


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just saw your pics, B. You are cute as a button.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Matt... You too, you too...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn... can't embarrass you anymore can I. 

Look forward to your pics man.


----------



## A4K (Jul 10, 2013)

Our fault Matt, we've jaded him here on the forum!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 10, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> and for te most part people are way more friendly than in US!


The fun thing is, I have the same experience but the other way around. I though Americans were way more friendly than the average European. Motto: we're probably more friendly to foreigners than to our own people


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2013)

Landed in the US of A


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2013)

Glad you had a safe trip home.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks...flight back was a bit rough...then there was a burning smell emanating throughout the cabin which caused people to get a little nervous...but flight attendants assured us it was nothing to worry about.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2013)

glad you got home ok Harrison


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 11, 2013)

B-17engineer said:


> Thanks...flight back was a bit rough...then there was a burning smell emanating throughout the cabin which caused people to get a little nervous...but flight attendants assured us it was nothing to worry about.



Well, we know it wasn't burned dinner


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2013)

Good to know you've had a great time over our end of the World H, and that you got back OK.
BTW, that burning smell was probably just from the boiler room ...............


----------



## Marcel (Jul 11, 2013)

It was the flight attendant having a secret smoke on the toilet.


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

Smoking bacon?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 11, 2013)

A4K said:


> Smoking bacon?



Well, I didn't see that one coming. Wait, YES I DID!


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

What can I say... you [email protected] have got me started now!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 11, 2013)

Pics 

Here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/harrisons-pics-22047-18.html#post1035971


----------



## A4K (Jul 11, 2013)

Great pics H! Love the European scenery...


----------



## Readie (Jul 11, 2013)

How did you fly home with Harrison?
Burning smells vary from airline to airline


----------



## Airframes (Jul 11, 2013)

And if it's British Airways, it has a distinct aroma of burning pig s*it !!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 11, 2013)

Burning smell on an airplane? Yeah... don't worry.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Burning smell on an airplane? Yeah... don't worry.



Depends if its a 787 or not...


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

Or Aeroflot ... they make British Airways look good 

Da comrade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2013)

I flew Aero*flop* over 20 years ago, never again...


----------



## Readie (Jul 13, 2013)

When I worked at Heathrow in the late 1970's the Aeroflot planes were little more than converted bomber/ transport military plans. I had to fix the **** tank plumbing
the behind the aft cabin and it went from Russian 'posh' to drab green through one door.
Plus the 'commissionaire' listening for words from any would be dissident...


----------

